# Continuing to test hover ads - update



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

We're doing some more hover ad testing today. They should only be showing to unregistered guests and not to site members who are logged in.

In my preliminary testing, it seems to be behaving correctly. Please let me know if you see any contextual link hover ads when logged in so I can troubleshoot further.

Also, let me know if you don't see them - that means it's working properly 

Cheers,

Pete


----------

